
Strongbox – A method for you to share tips, information, and files - simas
https://projects.newyorker.com/strongbox/
======
discardorama
It looks like Kevin Poulsen is involved? Given that he helped Adrian Lamo turn
Chelsea (Bradley) Manning over to the feds for passing info to WikiLeaks, I'm
not so sure how his involvement in StrongBox...

[http://www.salon.com/2010/12/27/wired_5/](http://www.salon.com/2010/12/27/wired_5/)

------
borgia
Fair play to them for providing the service and here's hoping it leads to
further exposure of corruption and wrongdoing.

The next step, however, is getting people to actually act on the information
that comes out which is appearing to be an absolute goliath of a challenge.

------
rememberlenny
I work at the New Yorker. If you have any questions, please reach out!

Leonard_bogdonoff@newyorker.com

~~~
motoboi
How is this going?

Are people really sending you good material through this system?

~~~
nacs
Considering the nature of the system, I doubt they're going to state
if/when/how many they are receiving.

------
philp
[http://strngbxhwyuu37a3.onion/](http://strngbxhwyuu37a3.onion/) seems to be
offline (only checked with Tor Browser)

~~~
rememberlenny
We heard about a recent but with the installation, so we took it offline. It
will be coming up again soon.

------
rakoo
SecureDrop is now kind of famous for being a secure way to exchange
information between sources and journalists; we can all applaud its efforts
for lowering the bar of high-risk investigation journalism.

Does anyone know whethe SecureDrop has ever been successfully used by
journalists, and if there are any feedback about it ?

~~~
zaroth
You mean, other than the recently discovered backdoor?

[http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2015/Apr/8](http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2015/Apr/8)

~~~
SloopJon
That reads like an April Fool's joke, but I followed the link to Github, and
this has been acknowledged (and fixed) as a "security-high vulnerability":

[https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop/pull/974](https://github.com/freedomofpress/securedrop/pull/974)

------
kiyoto
I thought this was the project that aaronsw started awhile back? Is it coming
back to life?

------
higherpurpose
What's the difference between StrongBox and SecureDrop? Does StrongBox use the
latest version of SecureDrop? Is it a custom version? Or just a different
brand name?

~~~
bjacobel
StrongBox is the New Yorker's implementation of the SecureDrop software.
Strongbox was developed by Aaron Swartz, Kevin Poulsen and the New Yorker and
then later open-sourced as SecureDrop.

Here's an article from the launch in 2013. (I'm not sure why this is just
making it on to HN now.)

[http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/introducing-
stron...](http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/introducing-strongbox)

------
loevborg
From the page linked: "Please note: general fiction, poetry, art, and PR
submissions sent via Strongbox will not be assessed."

------
privong
The title (currently "The New Yorker protects your anonymity using Tor") is
fairly misleading. The New Yorker is not protecting their reader's anonymity
with tor (or at least the page does not provide any claims to that effect).
The linked page describes their use of SecureDrop[0], which is only accessable
via tor, for folks submitting tips, leaks, and another sensitive information.

[0]
[https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/securedrop](https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/securedrop)

~~~
azinman2
They also say "Strongbox does not provide perfect security," which they should
probably take out of the footnote and place higher up.

